# [SOLVED] Windows 7 boot error



## skcuf (Apr 8, 2008)

I just installed a second HDD to put Ubuntu on in my pc. When I finished this I tried to boot back into Windows 7 and found the error:

error: no such device: xxxxxxxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxxxxxxxxxx.
grub rescue>

I went back to boot in Ubuntu again and saw a Windows 7 boot thing in the menu selection. I chose it and it booted right up.

2 questions with this.

1. How the hell did this happen?
2. Can I fix it?

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 boot error*

Answer for question 1:
By the look of things after you installed Ubuntu onto your computer it changed the bootloader. therefore the only way to get into windows 7 is thought the Ubuntu bootloader. 
Answer for question 2
yes I believe it can be fixed. 

boot into windows 7 "rapair my computer" F8 when booting into windows 7...
click repair my computer or something like it. and i should overwrite Ubuntu bootloader....

read -> Windows 7 won't boot after Ubuntu Linux Install - Super User
and
Google


----------



## impeccable (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 boot error*



skcuf said:


> I just installed a second HDD to put Ubuntu on in my pc. When I finished this I tried to boot back into Windows 7 and found the error:
> 
> error: no such device: xxxxxxxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxxxxxxxxxx.
> grub rescue>
> ...


Its simple...you need to insert Windows 7 disk and select repair option and then repair your Window 7 boot loader..

This happens because Windows 7 boot loader is replaced by Ubuntu's grub loader.


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 boot error*



james137 said:


> Answer for question 1:
> By the look of things after you installed Ubuntu onto your computer it changed the bootloader. therefore the only way to get into windows 7 is thought the Ubuntu bootloader.
> Answer for question 2
> yes I believe it can be fixed.
> ...


to finish your fix since ive also had to do this -_- when you are in repair your computer use BootRec/fixmbr in the command prompt that shows up this will rewrite the mbr to the hard disk that has windows on it fixing your boot problems


----------



## skcuf (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 boot error*

Got it all worked out. Now I have the bootloader on both hard drives for Windows which is pretty convenient. I can boot into the Ubuntu drive for the choice but still have the bootloader on the Windows drive in case the other one goes down. Thanks everyone


----------

